# Joseph Abboud MTM through Men's Wearhouse - Answering Your Questions



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

As most of you may know, MW purchased the Joseph Abboud brand in 2013, as well as hiring the man himself. Included in that purchase is the New Bedford, MA factory that produces suits, sportcoats, pants, and suit separates for JA, both RTW and their "custom" program. I just returned from management meetings in California, where a good portion of our time was spent learning about the new product and trying it on, as well as learning the "custom" process and what we can do with it. The program is live in a few markets - Boston, NYC, San Francisco - and RTW is available in a few more, but it will be rolled out to all of the core stores in the next 3-6 months. 

There's a lot of info, and I'll post most of it eventually if there's any interest, but for the interim, I decided to go for a Reddit style Q&A. Ask me anything, and if I have or can find the info, I'll explain it as well as I can.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

This is interesting. What will the prices be like on the RTW? What about charges for MTM?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there a part of the website that speaks about this program?


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

mrkleen said:


> Is there a part of the website that speaks about this program?


Not yet. The television commercials, marketing, and info is being rolled out by TV market as the product arrives in that market. The factory can produce about 1100 suits a week, so stocking ~800 stores with full size runs of the nested suits, suit separates, and custom swatches will take some time. I suspect the website won't go into any detail until the majority of markets have the product.


----------



## Fiddlermatt (Jul 3, 2013)

Will the suits be half of fully canvassed?


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

williamsonb2 said:


> This is interesting. What will the prices be like on the RTW? What about charges for MTM?


RTW suits and suit separates (jacket and pants) will be ticketed at $495. Sportcoats will be ticketed at $295 (though the sportcoats for this season only are made in Mexico, while the factory stocks suits up - in theory, sportcoats will also be made in the USA ASAP). They will be an "Exceptional Value" product (which used to be called "Everyday Low Price"), which means they are NOT eligible for the BOGO Free or BOGO $100. There will likely be a BB-esque multiples deal; I heard 2 for $900 being discussed frequently. Vests will be $150, as currently projected. (MW is attempting to wean off of the promotional retailer teat; I think the premise of buying Jos A Banks is to make sure we're not getting creamed by Buy One Get Three).

MTM will have price points of $595 and $695, depending on the fabric. All of the fabrics are Italian make, and all the swatches are identified by Super number (110-150) and mill of fabric. I saw Zegna, Zignone, Vitale Barberis, and a few others in my browse through. That price will include the jacket, pants, lining of choice, modifications and any postproduction alterations at a Men's Wearhouse store for the life of the garment. Vests, additional pants, customizations like surgeon's sleeves and shirt grippers will be upcharges. I don't recall the starting price points for sportcoats and slacks. Delivery is promised within 21 days, with rush fees available to expedite that to 12 days.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Fiddlermatt said:


> Will the suits be half of fully canvassed?


The suits are half-canvassed, or to be slightly more specific, they will have a free floating canvas chest piece. They have a display model (which I hope stores will get as well) dissected to show the canvassing and sleeve construction. The canvassing is the standard cotton/wool/horsehair blend. This is true of both the custom and new RTW products, unlike the old diffusion label Joseph Abboud suits (which are all on clearance now to make room for the new stuff).


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Given the construction and fabrics you've described, TheBarbaron, this seems like solid value at the price points you noted.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

That's the theory, MaxBuck. The idea is to convert customers who would have normally purchased something like a diffusion Calvin Klein at ~$700 for two, and sell them on the value, construction, quality. I was pleasantly surprised by the RTW models I tried on, and the swatch book, while not comprehensive, was varied. I think this will compete solidly with Brooks Brothers mid-range (shy of Golden Fleece, etc), and it could be a nice option with a variety of colors, fits, and styles for those who might have spent a lot of time searching for bargains on top end suits or who have difficulties with a standard fit. I'm tentatively planning on replacing about 1/3 of my wardrobe in the next year or so, if they're as good as I think they will be.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

This might be the thing that gets me into MW for the first time. If they get the quality control right, and have a reasonable selection of patterns, this makes MW a very serious alternative to existing choices.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. Can you offer any comparisons to the now-defunct Abboud MTM program at Nordstrom? Realizing this may require you to check with your Abboud rep:

1) What will the inside labeling look like (personalization label, etc.)? Nordstrom, to their credit, kept their name off the garments and labeling was minimal. A pic would be helpful.
2) How do the various fits compare to the Nordstrom program (Signature Silver, Gold, etc.)?
3) How often will promotional pricing be offered (similar to Nordstrom Anniversary Sale, October MTM event, etc.)?
4) Has QC been improved since the Nordstrom program? It was abysmal over a period of several years.
5) Will formalwear be included in the program?

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It definitely sounds promising.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> This might be the thing that gets me into MW for the first time. If they get the quality control right, and have a reasonable selection of patterns, this makes MW a very serious alternative to existing choices.


I hope so. I'm hopeful on QC, simply because this program, with very subtle differences, has already been going at Nordstrom's for some time, so less kinks than an all new system.
The patterns had a decent variety, by AAAC standards; lots of greys, blues, some earth tones, some black. Good number of stripes, plaids, window panes. A couple of winter weight options in the suits and sportcoats, though I hope for more of those, and some flannel pants. As soon as the service is available, I plan to start, so if I have any feedback, I'll share it on here.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Plaids and windowpanes, huh? That's even more good news. When will swatches be available? And how about super lightweight fabrics for summer?


----------



## AIK1891_RdH (Sep 10, 2009)

As I've detailed my unique fit/sizing requirements along with other personal tastes in other threads, I'll simply chime in with a strong interest in how they pull this off and a likely willingness to give it a try.

specific quick questions: 1) I assume double-breasted suit jackets should be no problem? 2) likewise easy/extensive options for double-breasted waistcoats and/or lapeled & lapel-less waistcoats, trousers w/ side pull tabs instead of belt loops, etc?


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> Thanks for the offer. Can you offer any comparisons to the now-defunct Abboud MTM program at Nordstrom? Realizing this may require you to check with your Abboud rep:
> 
> 1) What will the inside labeling look like (personalization label, etc.)? Nordstrom, to their credit, kept their name off the garments and labeling was minimal. A pic would be helpful.
> 2) How do the various fits compare to the Nordstrom program (Signature Silver, Gold, etc.)?
> ...


1) No item that I saw said Men's Wearhouse anywhere on it. Standard JA labelling seems to apply, as well as a complimentary personalization label with your name. I don't have a picture as of yet.
2) The fits, with very few exceptions, have been ported over, though renamed. I'll go into some details, since this will likely be a common question.
2A) Modern is the new name for Signature Silver. I would describe it as a middle of the road fit (most of our larger attendees preferred the modern fit); mildly tapered, with a moderately structured shoulder. (18 3/4" point to point, 30" jacket length, 10" rise, 21" knee opening, 17" bottom opening, and 2 7/8" lapel for a 40R, though of course many of those measurements can be adjusted)
2B) Slim is the new name for Profile/Hybrid. It's a little slimmer, though not excessively so. It has an incredibly soft shoulder (that I'm in love with). (40R Defaults - 18.5" point to point, 29.5" jacket length, 9.5" rise, 20.5" knee, 16.5" bottom, 2.75" lapel)
2C) Extreme Slim is the new name for the Hudson/Trim Fit. It's a more fashion slim cut, with smaller armholes, and a slightly structured shoulder. (40R defaults - 18" point to point, 29.25" jacket length, 9 3/8" rise, 20" knee, 15 7/8" bottom, 2 5/8" lapel)
3) We have been given no information promotional pricing. 
4) I have no standard of comparison from Nordstrom's but there are a number of steps, including directly speaking to someone at the factory, and going over a checklist on every received garment, that seems to indicate more attention to detail. 
5) Formalwear is available - I saw specs for notch, peak, shawl collars, depending on the fit chosen, though some of them did have flaps, and most were vented.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

smmrfld said:


> 4) Has QC been improved since the Nordstrom program? It was abysmal over a period of several years.


This should be revised to YOU had problems with QC - as you are in no position to make a blanket statement about the Abboud MTM program as a whole.

My good friend is a GM for a Nordstrom here in the Boston area and he stated many tims that his customers (myself included) had very good luck with the Abboud MTM program and was sad to see it leave his store.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Plaids and windowpanes, huh? That's even more good news. When will swatches be available? And how about super lightweight fabrics for summer?


Swatches will arrive around the same time as RTW product, since we'll be using RTW jackets and pants as a base to try on and adjust.

Many of the swatches were VERY lightweight wools (lighter than I am comfortable buying). No silk blends, or specifically summer fabrics that I'm aware of.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

AIK1891_RdH said:


> As I've detailed my unique fit/sizing requirements along with other personal tastes in other threads, I'll simply chime in with a strong interest in how they pull this off and a likely willingness to give it a try.
> 
> specific quick questions: 1) I assume double-breasted suit jackets should be no problem? 2) likewise easy/extensive options for double-breasted waistcoats and/or lapeled & lapel-less waistcoats, trousers w/ side pull tabs instead of belt loops, etc?


1) Double breasted (6x2) is available easily.
2) Right now, the waistcoat selection is underwhelming. There aren't currently any options for lapelled or DB waistcoats, only SB lapel-less. I'm hoping this changes, as I'm fond of lapels, but not on launch.
3) I didn't see options for side tab trousers, but I wasn't looking for them either. I'll see if there's info available on that one.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> This should be revised to YOU had problems with QC - as you are in no position to make a blanket statement about the Abboud MTM program as a whole.
> 
> My good friend is a GM for a Nordstrom here in the Boston area and he stated many tims that his customers (myself included) had very good luck with the Abboud MTM program and was sad to see it leave his store.


Actually, you should think twice before mouthing off in a post. I know two others - in addition to the QC issues I had (flawed pick stitching, buttons barely attached, etc.) - that had similar QC issues, so I'm comfortable with my question...your "good friend" and his "many tims" notwithstanding. The sales rep I dealt with most recently (seems to be a higher turnover among Nordstrom staff lately as well) confirmed that they were trying to improve previous QC issues. Therefore, no revision warranted, necessary, nor forthcoming. No doubt your friend is sad...Nordstrom's once-legendary service has declined precipitously in recent years and I'm sure he's dealing with the aftereffects. MW's acquisition of the Abboud line will hopefully get things back on the right track.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mrkleen said:


> This should be revised to YOU had problems with QC - as you are in no position to make a blanket statement about the Abboud MTM program as a whole.
> 
> My good friend is a GM for a Nordstrom here in the Boston area and he stated many tims that his customers (myself included) had very good luck with the Abboud MTM program and was sad to see it leave his store.


... why are you so combative all the time?


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

TheBarbaron said:


> 1) Double breasted (6x2) is available easily.
> 2) Right now, the waistcoat selection is underwhelming. There aren't currently any options for lapelled or DB waistcoats, only SB lapel-less. I'm hoping this changes, as I'm fond of lapels, but not on launch.
> 3) I didn't see options for side tab trousers, but I wasn't looking for them either. I'll see if there's info available on that one.


Last I saw, JA's lapel-less SB vest had pleats when the pants have pleats. In this case, the pleats on the vest match the pleats on the pants.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Last I saw, JA's lapel-less SB vest had pleats when the pants have pleats. In this case, the pleats on the vest match the pleats on the pants.


Hmm. Didn't see that one. Don't know if that is still accurate, but it could be. While the custom is available with pleated pants, most of the RTW stuff is flatfront, so I didn't see any examples to work from.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

smmrfld said:


> Actually, you should think twice before mouthing off in a post. I know two others - in addition to the QC issues I had (flawed pick stitching, buttons barely attached, etc.) - that had similar QC issues, so I'm comfortable with my question...your "good friend" and his "many tims" notwithstanding. The sales rep I dealt with most recently (seems to be a higher turnover among Nordstrom staff lately as well) confirmed that they were trying to improve previous QC issues. Therefore, no revision warranted, necessary, nor forthcoming. No doubt your friend is sad...Nordstrom's once-legendary service has declined precipitously in recent years and I'm sure he's dealing with the aftereffects. MW's acquisition of the Abboud line will hopefully get things back on the right track.


You and "two others" certainly know more about the quality of an entire brand than a GM that serves thousands of customers a day. :idea:


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Jovan said:


> ... why are you so combative all the time?


Sorry if it comes across that way. But honestly, I get tired of the blanket statements that people make out here about very well respected brands and institutions. Nordstrom and Allen Edmonds are amongst the most respected, most proactive, most customer centric companies in the country - yet time and again, someone out here who bought one sport coat or a few pairs of seconds - thinks he has some insight into the overall quality of the brand or retailer.

Lots of newbies read this board - and I think it is poor form to allow those kind of misstatements and exaggerations stand without a bit of a challenge. If you had a bad experience...FINE....it happens...talk about it But when you try to get all hyperbolic about it and claim an entire retailer or brand has had "...abysmal QC for many years.." be prepared to have your post called out.

You would think that is the job of the moderators - keeping threads on track and advise people to speak about YOUR OWN experience, rather than paint with broad strokes...but that never seems to happen.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

FWIW the my salesman at Nordies ordered a bunch of Abboud MTM and talked a buddy of mine into it as well. 
They were both very pleased.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

In the unlikely event that MW are in need of moderately fussy consumers to test their new product on, I humbly volunteer my services.


----------



## Mickey Rhoades (Jul 18, 2013)

I was in MW in Virginia Beach today and no one seemed to know anything about this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Mickey Rhoades said:


> I was in MW in Virginia Beach today and no one seemed to know anything about this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's being rolled out by markets- most aren't live yet. The manager or AM would be briefed on it at meetings, but most of the staff will have limited info. I'm told the DC/Northern VA market is getting their custom paraphernalia this week, so I'm hoping the rest of the state isn't far behind, but the best estimate I have for my store is April.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Went to a store in Boston that I used to shop at in the pre AAAC days - and found the guy who was my salesperson about 5 years ago, who is now the manager. He was very well versed on the Abboud Custom program and showed me some great options and a very competitive price point....which is roughly $100 more than the OTR Abboud price point.

I found some great fabric options and we talked about customizations - which are not very extensive, but more than enough for most customers to get a better fit than OTR would afford.

I ended up ordering a sport coat - with adjustments to the waist suppression - sleeve length - shoulder slope - with custom lining - name tag - button choice. Will update this thread when the jacket comes in.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It all sounds quite promising.


----------



## JPM (Feb 5, 2013)

Any idea when it will roll out in the Chicago market?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It all sounds quite promising.


Agreed. In the best possible incarnation MW could basically bring a "suitsupply" or "black label" type MTM to bricks and mortar stores. I wish them good luck. I think it will be interesting to see if there's enough of a market out there for MTM at this price point. Time will tell.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

medhat said:


> Agreed. In the best possible incarnation MW could basically bring a "suitsupply" or "black label" type MTM to bricks and mortar stores.


With the caveat that MW Abboud Custom is made in New Bedford, Massachusetts - not China.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For some of us, an important factor in itself (says the man whose MTM suits are all made in Hong Kong . . . so far.)


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

To that point... New Years resolution was to only buy clothes from 'good' places. So far so good.


----------



## Mickey Rhoades (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm looking to add some JA to serve as loyal workhorses to complement my BB M2M suits which are seeing too much wear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

No specific idea about Chicago markets, but my instinct tells me soon - metropolitan areas will likely hit earlier than more suburban ones. They also say the JA commercials will roll out in television markets right after product hits, so that can be something to watch out for.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> For some of us, an important factor in itself (says the man whose MTM suits are all made in Hong Kong . . . so far.)


Sarge - you have great taste and as you know better than I, Hong Kong has tailors on par with the best in the world. When people mention clothing in China in a negative post - they mean some cheap mass produced garment made in a factory, not some expert in Kowloon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, definitely. But I am open to the possibility that Abboud MTM could be quite a nice suit _for the price_. Much will depend on the choice of fabric.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

Interesting I'll have to check this out...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I just spoke with my local MW manager, and, based upon what he told me I have concluded that this new MTM program may be the best pricing and value, most thorough and flexible MTM program found anywhere.

Over 100 choices of fabric, half-canvassed floating chest pieces, made in USA, surgeon cuffs and all the whistles, bells, strings and pulleys at the BEST price for it found anywhere that I know.

He said the entry level suits are starting at $685. 

Very tempting Gentlemen....very tempting indeed.....:icon_study:


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

A lot of talk on this thread and 'very interesting' comments, is anyone going to take the leap and try it out? MW has a notoriously bad reputation on this site, and no one is going to try it out unless positive feedback comes through. I'll be honest, I am not willing to take the leap. We need some feedback.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Bob Sacamano said:


> A lot of talk on this thread and 'very interesting' comments, is anyone going to take the leap and try it out? MW has a notoriously bad reputation on this site, and no one is going to try it out unless positive feedback comes through. I'll be honest, I am not willing to take the leap. We need some feedback.


I know that I've had some bad experiences with the local MW. Especially the last time I went with my father. I found the salesman to be way too pushy.

Despite this, within the next few weeks I will be ready to take the leap.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll explore some possibilities in April.


----------



## Galcobar (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked up one of the Canadian versions in Slim to get a better feel than is possible in the stores, and decided that it won't quite work for me. 

The wool quality is nice -- perhaps not quite better Coppley or even Samuelssohn nice, but not bad -- and the construction is solid without being overly weighty.


However, I found the button stance far too high with the top button hitting less than two inches below my sternum (or right about on the fifth button down on my shirt, one button higher than the JCF Thompson). Additionally, the tail was too cropped for my taste, landing between the base and middle knuckle of my thumb. I'd have looked at moving from a short to a regular length, but the sleeves were already in need of shortening.

I don't know if the Canadian-made versions have the same cut as the US-made ones, but everything in the descriptions are the same.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Galcobar said:


> I don't know if the Canadian-made versions have the same cut as the US-made ones, but everything in the descriptions are the same.


And I have no reason to think that they'd be particularly different.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I just spoke with my local MW manager, and, based upon what he told me I have concluded that this new MTM program may be the best pricing and value, most thorough and flexible MTM program found anywhere.
> 
> Over 100 choices of fabric, half-canvassed floating chest pieces, made in USA, surgeon cuffs and all the whistles, bells, strings and pulleys at the BEST price for it found anywhere that I know.
> 
> ...


My info says $595/$695 for a two piece suit (depending on your choice of fabric) with any size adjustments necessary. Add-ons like surgeon sleeves, vest, 2nd pair of pants, etc, may raise the price, but otherwise $595 or $695.


----------



## texicans (Mar 19, 2015)

First time posting, recent lurker. I recently ordered a JA mtm suit as I have a work function in mid Oct '15. I'm 5'4" and not fitting my current suits. So I decided on a JA custom suit in the Modern cut. Suit Supply was going to be at least $400 more for a custom. Issue is my torso length so mtm is my best option. 

I opted for a medium blue suit in range 1 wool, functioning buttons, and 40S jacket and 34pant. Went for fitting today and the tailor immediately sees that one sleeve is shorter and need to be shortened. The difference in L & R sleeves is 1/4 inch. I told him the sleeves were functioning and then he stated he could just take up the 1/4 inch near my thumb. When he adjusted the sleeve and showed me, it was clear the initial measurement was incorrect. So should I accept this alteration? The suit as measured is correct for all but the sleeves. The salesman on the front end identified a 1/4 difference in my sleeves. I specifically asked that he be sure since I wanted functioning buttons. To the tailor's eye and measurement, there was no need for the difference. 

I like the jacket, the material, and am very bummed that for $800, I will have a compromise. It might not be noticeable, but I know I paid a lot of money for poor service on the front end. I'm inclined to get more JA mtm suits now that I know I can fit the jacket this well. However, I don't like paying for the store's error and learning curve. 

Can I ask that the jacket be sent back and the sleeve corrected? How could this be accomplished other than the small alteration near the thumb? If I'm wrong in being upset, and the fix is negligible, then great please enlighten me. My issue is the cost for such a simple mistake by the sales person. If I do this again, I'd have the tailor I met today do my measurements. 

My experience so far with this MW sale has been lacking. I just don't think the sales/service culture is up to par to sell MTM suits. I don't know that Nordstrom's would have been any better. I like the sales guy, but image this is what it might have felt like buying an early Equis at a Hyundai dealer next to the kid buying an Accent. Thanks in advance. John.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I called MW several months ago, as I generally like JA. No forward pleats available. Deal breaker for me.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Texicans,

Sorry if you felt like the service wasn't up to par. Consultant expertise is, of course, the hardest variable to QC. Now, don't take my opinion as absolute - I'm an employee, and thus may have bias. 

From what I've seen done in my store, 1/4" is not an unreasonable amount to change a sleeve length on a surgeon's sleeve. Generally speaking, that small an amount ends up looking fine afterward. If it's more than (at the very, very most) 1/2" (and preferably less), then you get some serious problems. 

To be fair, I'm not sure what the consultant discussed you - I have a hard and fast rule with my clients. I tell any MTM customer to get non-functional sleeves on their first custom, and then, once we've got the sleeve lengths perfected, any additional jackets can have them. I've had a few overrule me, and most of them have been fine, but one notable customer had to have a jacket remade. 

TLDR: I would not consider a 1/4" discrepancy a dealbreaker on a jacket I had made, provided it was fixable. YMMV.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

peterc said:


> I called MW several months ago, as I generally like JA. No forward pleats available. Deal breaker for me.


I would love that as an option; sadly, I don't see it as likely, given the current popularity of flat-front pants.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr Barbaron, I understand that sleeves can be made in a way such that they are "ready" for working buttonholes to be put in. Of course then the holes have got to be put there and they aren't that inexpensive to do.

Just something to consider.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Mr Barbaron, I understand that sleeves can be made in a way such that they are "ready" for working buttonholes to be put in. Of course then the holes have got to be put there and they aren't that inexpensive to do.
> 
> Just something to consider.


Yes, some of the nicer JAB suits are prepare in such a way - unfortunately, they have to be sent out (JAB uses National Tailoring Service) to have the functional buttonholes done. With the Abboud MTM, since the garment is created at the factory, then shipped to the store, measuring the sleeves and then sending it back to Mass. and back to the store again after sleeves is time prohibitive.


----------



## texicans (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you Barbaron. I wanted to check back in with an update. I am pleased to report that the store manager stepped up behind the satisfaction guarantee. The store manager took it upon himself to send my suit back and ordered a new suit with corrected sleeve measurements. I went for a final fitting today and need no alterations. The back was correct andsleeves now perfect. The manager reviewed the initial alterations to my pants and ordered me slim pants with the new Modern cut suit jacket. I opted for a medium break and no cuff. The pants were hemmed on the spot and I brought my new suit home today. 

I am pleased that a solution was worked out and I really like my new suit. I am inclined to purchase additional J.A. mtm suits and sport coats. I may try other mtm options elsewhere in the future, but will get suited up this way first. After this experience, I see the wisdom of your advice to opt for non-surgeon sleeves first. Thanks for your input and time.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

TheBarbaron,

Thank you for explaining developments at MW with respect to their made to measure JA program. I'm unlikely to need a suit in the near future, but I am thinking about sportcoats.

In all of the mix will it be possible to obtain a DB sportcoat? Or, for that matter a suit jacket as separate? 

Thank you,
Gurdon


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Texicans, I'm glad everything worked out well for you; and now that you've perfected your fit, it's a lot easier to continue doing.

Gurdon,
The short answer is yes. All of the suit or dinner jacket models are also listed in sportcoats/formal jackets, that can be purchased separately. (As are pants and vests)

The long answer is that I (and several of my compatriots) order all jackets as sportcoats for some administrative reasons:
-the buttons are the same either way.
-each "piece" you order gets its own name label if desired (so sportcoat/pants are both labelled, whereas "suit" only jacket would be). 
-most importantly, you can change silhouettes between jacket and pants if you order a suit as a sportcoat and pants; for instance, I base my jacket on a 40R Slim coat, but ordering the two pieces lets me order Modern pants for the same suit. That's something that not a lot of customers run into on the front end, but for those whom it does matter (i.e. a weightlifter with a 10 inch drop), it matters a great deal.


----------

